# Интернет > Графика >  как скачать материал с сайта

## alsuk

Срочно надо сохранить локально каталог http://ede.elkat.de/265/index.php
возможность сохранения в нем есть, но только по одной странице. Есть ли возможность вытащить его целиком?

----------

